# What brand name suppressor does the US NAVY SEALS use the MK25?



## WildBill_1 (Jul 23, 2015)

I would to know what brand name brand & model Suppressor does the US NAVY SEALS use on their Sig MK25? I bought two of them, 1-Tan and the other Black with thread barrel.


----------



## Queeg (Jul 23, 2015)

:-"


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 23, 2015)

*.*


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Jul 23, 2015)

I smell an air softer


----------



## Centermass (Jul 23, 2015)

It's known as the "SSSSSHHHHHhhhhhhh"


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Jul 23, 2015)

Don't pick on the kid too much, he just wants his ops to be as black as theirs.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 23, 2015)

Is it for a mannequin?


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 23, 2015)

:wall:


----------



## WildBill_1 (Jul 23, 2015)

NO AIR SOFT. I bought the first of the year a Surefire SOCOM 5.56mm RC and AAC Ti-Rant .45ACP and waiting for the ATF a long wait to be approved. So I can play with my Class 3 Suppressors/Silencers.


----------



## Brill (Jul 23, 2015)

Vat 69.


----------



## WildBill_1 (Jul 23, 2015)

lindy, What does "Vat 69." stand for?


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 23, 2015)

Why do you want the one the SEALs have and not the best one?


----------



## Brill (Jul 23, 2015)

WildBill_1 said:


> lindy, What does "Vat 69." stand for?



The silencer that Lewis Nixon used in Band of Brothers.


----------



## WildBill_1 (Jul 23, 2015)

TLDR20,I was going for a Clone Build MK25 , like I bought a Surefire SOCOM RC 5.56mm for my MK18MOD1 SBR Clone build. I am think about AAC Ti-Rant 9mm or ACC Illusion 9mm or Surefire Ryder 9mm. What brand & model do you think is the best for the Sig MK25?


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 23, 2015)

WildBill_1 said:


> TLDR20,I was going for a Clone Build MK25 , like I bought a Surefire SOCOM RC 5.56mm for my MK18MOD1 SBR Clone build. I am think about AAC Ti-Rant 9mm or ACC Illusion 9mm or Surefire Ryder 9mm. What brand & model do you think is the best for the Sig MK25?



I think you should talk to a great gunsmith. Maybe ask SIG, they have amazing service.


----------



## WildBill_1 (Jul 23, 2015)

I meant to type the new Surefire Ryder 9mm that Class 3 Dealers are waiting for Surefire to start shipping out to them to sell.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 23, 2015)

WildBill_1 said:


> TLDR20,I was going for a Clone Build MK25 , like I bought a Surefire SOCOM RC 5.56mm for my MK18MOD1 SBR Clone build. I am think about AAC Ti-Rant 9mm or ACC Illusion 9mm or Surefire Ryder 9mm. What brand & model do you think is the best for the Sig MK25?


Have you considered a gun forum?
m4carbine.net has (IMO) the best AR-15/M-4 knowledge around.


----------



## WildBill_1 (Jul 23, 2015)

I was trying to get some info from the Real Trigger Pullers on this Spec-Ops forum. Not some couch commando.


----------



## AWP (Jul 23, 2015)

@WildBill_1 something to understand: we see a lot of airsofters or posers rolling in with similar questions. Uniforms, weapons, even tactics or "radio speak" are all topics. This has given us an exceptionally high skepticism of new users who ask those questions. We had a guy once with multiple mannequins (let that sink in) outfitted as SOF types. He literally had at least one from each branch of the US military and the guy was German or something. Perhaps you can understand why we're leery.

To everyone: open mic night is now over. You can either answer the man's question or not, but the other responses have run their course.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 24, 2015)

WildBill_1 said:


> I was trying to get some info from the Real Trigger Pullers on this Spec-Ops forum. Not some couch commando.



Maybe you ought to think about what you just said and digest why you might not get the answers you expect. 
You are not vetted for anything.
Your posts are written like English is not your first language, possibly from an Eastern European background due to phrasing and dropping modifiers.
You are requesting information about specific non-standard equipment for an SOF unit's specialized weapons.

You state you are a LEO in your profile, would you just give out your equipment list to any old internet Joe who asked?

Use common sense and get over the butthurt, you will probably not get an answer here.


----------



## WildBill_1 (Jul 24, 2015)

I am a Redneck south of the Mason Dixon line is where I born and live in the good old Southern, USA.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 24, 2015)

WildBill_1 said:


> I am a Redneck south of the Mason Dixon line is where I born and live in the good old Southern, USA.



Of course you are.

In any case, I see no reason to ravage you about your hobby. Unfortunately, I don't know what the SEALs use--or SF, or the PJs, or GROM--so I can't help you out.

Perhaps Google?


----------



## JK07 (Jul 24, 2015)

Edit


----------



## DC (Oct 18, 2016)

I asked a Teamguy buddy of mine. He said, and I quote "Go to BUD/s, you will find out after you make it."


----------

